# Deep Drop with Dad



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally got a chance to take the old man out. Scouting new spots and finally found a honey hole in 740 feet of water. Limited out in 40 minutes then high speed trolled in and caught a nice black fin tuna. Finished with some mingos. It was nice to take my Dad out. He loved the electric reels. At nearly 79, his bones hurt after a long fishing trip.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish and good on you for taken your old man out there! Enjoy your dinner


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That is wonderful fishing with your Dad..!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice! that's a stud tile and yellow!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the fish and taking your Dad. Enjoy the times with him....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice yellow duo!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like a productive day for sure bro! Right on dude!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice catch. It's wonderful your Dad can still get out with you and fish.:thumbup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Good times and nice fish.


----------



## fishycian (Jun 7, 2011)

Something you're dad will remember the rest of his days.
Lost my old man 2 months ago and the picture I have of him and me fishing a couple years ago, is something I look at daily. The thing I regret most was saying "Let's plan a fishing trip soon" and never following up on it.

As soon as he has recovered and another calm day is in store, make him go out with you again!!:thumbsup:

Blow the best picture you go of the catch to an 8" X 10", frame it and give to him for his birthday or Christmas. Trust me on this.


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 29, 2014)

The one your dad is holding is a Snowy right. Or is it a Yellow egde?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good day, and great memories i'm sure. Congrats ! :thumbsup:


----------

